# Farewell to another singer



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

South African born Dramatic Soprano Elizabeth Connell died this morning at her London home following a battle with lung cancer. Her last operatic appearance was in February 2011 at the Prague State Opera as Turandot, and her last
concert was on 8 October 2011 at the Bad Urach Festival in Germany, at which she proved - despite of her cancer - her versatility and flexibility and the and her last concert was on 8 October 2011 at the Bad Urach Festival in Germany, at which she proved - despite of her cancer - her versatility and flexibility and the flawlessness of her singing. Elizabeth was born 22 October 1946 at Port Elizabeth, South Africa and made her debut as a mezzo-soprano in 1972 at Wexford as Varvara in Kát'a Kabanová. Her recent engagements include Brünnhilde, the Kostelnicka, Norma, Abigaille, Ortrud and Ariadne in Australia, the Färberin, Ortrud, Fidelio and Isolde in Berlin, Senta in Hamburg and Berlin, Elektra in Berlin, Madrid, Oviedo, Bordeaux, Tokyo and Montreal, Ortrud in Mannheim and the Färberin in Frankfurt. She sings Isolde in Hamburg, Elektra in Houston and Turandot in Australia, as well as Brünnhilde with Marek Janowski in concert in Berlin.

Hear In Questa Reggia from her last performance of Tourandot


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> South African born Dramatic Soprano Elizabeth Connell died this morning at her London home following a battle with lung cancer. Her last operatic appearance was in February 2011 at the Prague State Opera as Turandot, and her last
> concert was on 8 October 2011 at the Bad Urach Festival in Germany, at which she proved - despite of her cancer - her versatility and flexibility and the and her last concert was on 8 October 2011 at the Bad Urach Festival in Germany, at which she proved - despite of her cancer - her versatility and flexibility and the flawlessness of her singing. Elizabeth was born 22 October 1946 at Port Elizabeth, South Africa and made her debut as a mezzo-soprano in 1972 at Wexford as Varvara in Kát'a Kabanová. Her recent engagements include Brünnhilde, the Kostelnicka, Norma, Abigaille, Ortrud and Ariadne in Australia, the Färberin, Ortrud, Fidelio and Isolde in Berlin, Senta in Hamburg and Berlin, Elektra in Berlin, Madrid, Oviedo, Bordeaux, Tokyo and Montreal, Ortrud in Mannheim and the Färberin in Frankfurt. She sings Isolde in Hamburg, Elektra in Houston and Turandot in Australia, as well as Brünnhilde with Marek Janowski in concert in Berlin.
> 
> Hear In Questa Reggia from her last performance of Tourandot


What a great In Questa Reggia

RIP


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyS said:


> What a great In Questa Reggia
> 
> RIP


I agree, a sad loss


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elisabeth Meister has just put this message on her facebook page.



> This morning, the wonderful Liza Connell passed away peacefully, after a short battle with cancer. She was my mentor, singing teacher, and a great influence on my career. I will miss her so much, and was treated to one final singing lesson with her, just last Monday. I took this photo of her afterwards, and look at it with the utmost admiration that, even in a fragile state, she was able to smile and joke, and dispense invaluable advice in the last minutes we had. Farewell Liza, may you rest in peace.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Annie, for posting the message from Elisabeth Meister. It seems Ms Connell was a remarkable artist and lady.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP

She sounds awesome here!


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

This is very sad news...i did not realise until i saw the post and was shocked to see her name. I was lucky enough to see Elizabeth a couple of years ago when she came to Kuala Lumpur to do a concert. She was a rather large Wagnarian looking opera singer so that picture is quite a shock.

What i remember is a wonderful smile and a big presence. She had a massive voice that just filled the concert hall here and i thoroughly enjoyed the evening especially her Milde und Leise from Tristan und Isolde.

I recall her triumph as Turandot in the London revival a few years ago where she stepped in at the last minute and in one interview she called her new role "my pension". How sad then to die so young.

I will watch and listen to a few clips of this dear lady today hold up a glass of wine and say thanks.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

*Giovanni Consiglio 1923 - 2012*

Giovanni Consiglio passed away in the United States on Tuesday 22 February 2012. He was born in San Marco la Catola on 17 February 1923. An interesting biography may fund at http://www.italica.us/profiles/blogs/912875:BlogPost:18630

Consiglio sings O tu che in seno agli angeli from Verdi' La Forza del Destino






and at the age of 75 he sings a great Neopolitan song


----------

